# Serious cuteness overload!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG! that is just precious!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Omg That look on Jagger's face is priceless! It's like he's saying
"Mom, is that what happens if the bath water is too hot?"
His face has got the biggest question mark on it!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL, left 'em in the dryer too long, eh?



Adorable!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

want!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So cute!!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

So adorable!

Jagger does look a little puzzled doesn't he?

LOL


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh look, it's two mini-mes ... with bibs! So stinkin' cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aren't they just precious together? I thought this photo was so stinking cute!


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

So cute! I love this photo!


----------



## funksoul (Mar 24, 2015)

haha gorgeous


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that's so perfect! I hardly ever show my hubby poodle pics (or he'd get annoyed pretty quickly), but I had to show him this one. He just gushed, "Wow! They're all amazing!"

I'll take one of each! :lol:

--Q


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is really priceless. I think you should enlarge, frame it and put it on your wall. It's really, really adorable and so amusing too. Glad your friend took that photo!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

That is adorable! Jagger is a stunningly handsome boy!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, how adorable!!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

That is just TOO cute for words!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 14, 2015)

I literally exclaimed out loud when I saw this! What a gorgeous photo! And three gorgeous poodles! Jagger's the _most_ gorgeous of course xD


----------

